# Constant motion sensor alerts issue



## kevdogX6 (Aug 22, 2020)

This past week I drove home in horrible rain one night. Starting the next morning one of my front motion sensors keeps alerting me that something is there when it isn't (only at low speeds) and the car keeps beeping. It is the front sensor, second from the right. I am assuming the rain caused this, anyone encounter this before and how did you resolve it? I can't get my hand in there to remove it, however I was able to spray some COC electrical spray in there hoping it would dry it out.


----------



## kevdogX6 (Aug 22, 2020)

kevdogX6 said:


> This past week I drove home in horrible rain one night. Starting the next morning one of my front motion sensors keeps alerting me that something is there when it isn't (only at low speeds) and the car keeps beeping. It is the front sensor, second from the right. I am assuming the rain caused this, anyone encounter this before and how did you resolve it? I can't get my hand in there to remove it, however I was able to spray some COC electrical spray in there hoping it would dry it out.


Also, is there a way to fully shut off these sensors until I can get this resolved? I keep pressing the button inside the car to do that but it only lasts about a minute until it turns on again.


----------



## andrewwynn (Jul 8, 2015)

I would see if I could unplug the offender. Weird that it stays beeping after you stopped using reverse. On our e70 the sensors kick on when R is engaged and stay active for half a minute or so. 

I'm quite sure they will have a fuse you should be able to pull until find a repair solution.


----------



## kevdogX6 (Aug 22, 2020)

Actually the beeping only happens when I am moving forward, in reverse it is quiet.


----------



## andrewwynn (Jul 8, 2015)

It can happen either way but usually the sensors are enabled when you start to park by putting the car in reverse.


----------



## kevdogX6 (Aug 22, 2020)

Does anyone know if there is a way to turn off the sensors without them automatically turning back on?


----------



## andrewwynn (Jul 8, 2015)

The best way to dry out something wet is heat. You can warm the thing to something near boiling and not damage electronics. They are usually designed to handle oven soldering. I use 160F as my safe guideline. It will rapidly evaporate water out of almost anything eg phone dropped in a toilet. Put in a toaster oven at 150 for 4 hours 

You can use a space heater below the bumper and an IR Thermometer to warm the area to close to 180 for a couple hours it should get our every bit of moisture.


----------



## kevdogX6 (Aug 22, 2020)

Following up on an old thread I started, my mechanic resolved the issue, he said it was just a corroded wire.


----------

